# Supplements?



## norcal (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, we're down to one.  If we decide to supplement, can we leave it in the box w/ mom??  I'm going to have to go to tractor supply & see what they have.   Suggestions?   I've read that if you can't find rabbit, that kitten supplement or goat milk would work.   Anyone?   
Or should we just let nature take its course.........which hasn't worked to well yet.


----------

